

Didn’t Get Crunched? Too Bad, Create Your Own Buzz - ovechtrick
http://blog.groovehq.com/post/41196701938/didnt-get-crunched-too-bad-create-your-own-buzz

======
flexxaeon
I liked/appreciated this link the first time, but the fact that it keeps
getting a (barely) re-purposed title and submitted again? [1] [2]

I hope it works but it's annoying for us that actually hang out in /newest

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5135000>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5098734>

